# Ob Break Adjustments?



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

Has anyone ever adjusted the breaks on their OB? Or are they similar to car drum breaks where they are self adjusting?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes I have adjusted my brakes and yes they are just like the drum brakes on your car.

Adjust until they make solid contact, then back them off till the the tire rotates without drag.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

At last year's Southeastern Outbackers Summer Rally at Destin, Florida, the good folks from Emeragld Coast Rv sent two technicians to have dinner with us and answer as many questions as they could. One of the questions we posed was how they adjust the wheels.

Jack the side (not just the wheel) and block the frame so if the jack collapses you won't be crushed. On the back side of the brake assembly is a small rubber plug, shaped somewhat like a racetrack, that you gently pry off and set aside. Give the tire a pull and set it in motion. Observe the rotation. As the wheel and tire spin watch it as it slows and comes to a stop. The goal is to have the wheel stop after 1 and 1/2 rotations of free spin, coming to a positive stop. Of course this is dependent upon how hard you spin the tire so it is up to each person to determine how hard to spin it.

Now, using a "Brake Spoon" (Brake Adjustment Tool) for drum brakes, gently turn the "Star" gear so that it tightens. I BELIEVE it means turning it UP on the left set of brakes and DOWN on the right set. If I am wrong please let me know. Keep tightening and spinning it until you see the 1 and 1/2 revolutions and positive stop of the wheel and tire assembly. Once you have achieved that, reinstall the rubber plug and do the other brake assembly on the same side. Once you have done both, unblock that side, lower the jack and repeat the process on the other side.

Don't forget, your brake controller will be much more sensitive than it was before you adjusted the brakes. Experiment with that adjustment until you are comfortable with the new settings.

Check out this link How To Adjust Drum Brakes for a great visual and some additional information about drum brakes. Just remember, the brakes on your trailer are electrically actuated, not hydraulically (like your car's brakes). The adjustments work just the same.

Reverie


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Now, using a "Brake Spoon" (Brake Adjustment Tool) for drum brakes, gently turn the "Star" gear so that it tightens. I BELIEVE it means turning it UP on the left set of brakes and DOWN on the right set. If I am wrong please let me know.


On the right side, which would be the passenger side of the TV if hitched up, then turning the wheel UP will TIGHTEN the brakes.
I tried my hand at adjusting the brakes, by first doing only one and seeing what happens. The 1 1/2 turn spin thing is pretty vague. I thought I had it correct, but the first time out, I just about burned the brakes up on that one wheel. Fortunately, it was a very short trip, and no permanent damage. I backed it off a little before returning home, and all seems well now. (I hope)

Bob


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Thank you Bob, for keeping me straight. I adjusted my brakes last summer so it has been a while.

See you at the big, white rock...

Reverie


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

As always the "feel" of something is vauge by law. It is easy to do though and I need to do mine. After working for Dodge for many years I always would listen to hear the shoes just make contact with the drum. Kind of a short friction woosh sound and stop their. But some adj is better then no adj....Dont forget to inspect them once and a while and clean them with Brake clean ( special solvent) and dont breathe the dust;....


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

STBNCBN said:


> Has anyone ever adjusted the breaks on their OB? Or are they similar to car drum breaks where they are self adjusting?


I have adjusted mine several times. By-the-way they are not self adjusting. On both sides of mine you have to pull down on the brake spoon to tighten the brake. This is just backwards from what drum brakes on cars were in the old days. I tighten until locked and back off until they turn freely. There is usually one spot where you will hear and feel the brake shoe contact the drum this is ok as long as the contact is soft. In my opinion these outbacks are weak on brakes, so it adjust every 4 or 5 trips.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

tried adjusting mine a couple weeks ago. i think they are a little too tight, but hard to know for sure as the 1 1/2 rotations is very vague. i'm going to try and loosen them up and see how it tows. who knows, may even get better gas milage if there is less rolling resistance.

one question. mine don't have any kind of cover over the opening where you adjust the brakes. not sure if they ever did. what's the risk in leaving them open? where can i get new covers?

thanks in advance for the advice!!

scott


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> As always the "feel" of something is vauge by law. It is easy to do though and I need to do mine. After working for Dodge for many years I always would listen to hear the shoes just make contact with the drum. Kind of a short friction woosh sound and stop their. But some adj is better then no adj....Dont forget to inspect them once and a while and clean them with Brake clean ( special solvent) and dont breathe the dust;....


Do I take the tire and drum off to make the adjustment or leave it on?


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

stapless said:


> tried adjusting mine a couple weeks ago. i think they are a little too tight, but hard to know for sure as the 1 1/2 rotations is very vague. i'm going to try and loosen them up and see how it tows. who knows, may even get better gas milage if there is less rolling resistance.
> 
> one question. mine don't have any kind of cover over the opening where you adjust the brakes. not sure if they ever did. what's the risk in leaving them open? where can i get new covers?
> 
> ...


If you think they are tight, tow a ways without breaking then get out and put your hand on the wheels near the hub and see if any of them are hot.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Swany said:


> On both sides of mine you have to pull down on the brake spoon to tighten the brake.


Also, it depends on how you are using the brake spoon. If you use it as a lever, against the side of the little access opening, pushing UP on the brake spoon will be turning the adjustment wheel DOWN, and vica versa.

Another point....
There are two axle types on Outbacks; Dexter and ALKO. I don't know if they adjust the same direction, or not. Mine are ALKO.

And the answer to STBNCBN's question. No, just to adjust them, you do not have to remove the wheel and drum. You just go through the little access hole on the back side of the drum. It is on the bottom side of mine.
But to clean them, visually inspect them, or replace anything, you would have to remove the wheel and drum.

Bob


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

On the Dexter they go the same direction on both sides. I'm pretty sure it was turning the star wheel up to tighten.

One more important thing - when I did mine for the first time last year I had to give one fo the wheels about 10-15 flips with the tool to get to the lockup point. So, just because it takes a lot of turns doesn't mean you're going in the wrong direction.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is how to adjust brakes without spinning a wheel..

I learned this from semi trucking, but this also works well on any vehicle..

Adjust the brake till tight.. Take a small something, like a hammer, wrench or anything metal.. As you are giving the shoe clearence from the drum, just simply tap on the drum while loosening the brakes.. You will soon learn from the sound of the drum when the shoe is not contacting the drum anymore. When it goes from a thud to a ring, you are good as gold.. Adjust all this way, and your brakes will be very even when applied.

I have never had a out of adjustment brake ticket in my life from the DOT cops, by using this method.. 2million trucking miles.

Carey


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

that is good info Cary. I'll mark this thread to save that tidbit.
Bob


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

STBNCBN said:


> As always the "feel" of something is vauge by law. It is easy to do though and I need to do mine. After working for Dodge for many years I always would listen to hear the shoes just make contact with the drum. Kind of a short friction woosh sound and stop their. But some adj is better then no adj....Dont forget to inspect them once and a while and clean them with Brake clean ( special solvent) and dont breathe the dust;....


Do I take the tire and drum off to make the adjustment or leave it on?
[/quote]

You leave the tire and drum in place when making the adjustment. The hub would not have enough inertial force to rotate during the spin test.

Reverie


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Here is how to adjust brakes without spinning a wheel..
> 
> I learned this from semi trucking, but this also works well on any vehicle..
> 
> ...


Did anyone try this on the outback? How did it work out?


----------

